# FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE -- Problems with ATAPICAM & DMA on 2 SATA DVDs



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2009)

----------------------------------------------------
*Reposted for member milojah*
----------------------------------------------------
Hi.

I am running a AthlonX2-3800 system with 2GB RAM.

I have 2 SONY SATA DVDs connected, and am using atapicam. I have the ATAPI DMA option set in /boot/loader.conf.

When I try to burn discs on the 2nd burner, it fails with errors that I have traced back to DMA being turned off. I switch the cables on the drives and it burns fine, and the other one fails.

I'm not sure what is needed to help debug, so I am adding in details I think show my configuration:


```
[root@mel-beastie ~]# camcontrol devlist
<AMCC 9650SE-2LP DISK 3.06>        at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (da0,pass0)
<Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170S 1.00>     at scbus4 target 0 lun 0 (cd0,pass1)
<Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170S 1.00>     at scbus6 target 0 lun 0 (cd1,pass2)
```


```
Dmesg:
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #3: Sun Jan 18 02:24:16 UTC 2009
    root@mel-beastie.mel.net:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/MEGAKERNEL
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm)64 X2 Dual Core Processor  3800+ (2009.15-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x20fb1  Stepping = 1
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x1<SSE3>
  AMD Features=0xe2500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x3<LAHF,CMP>
  Cores per package: 2
usable memory = 2070994944 (1975 MB)
avail memory  = 1998483456 (1905 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <A M I  OEMAPIC >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <A M I OEMXSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 7ff00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x508-0x50b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.4 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.5 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.6 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.7 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
3ware device driver for 9000 series storage controllers, version: 3.70.05.001
twa0: <3ware 9000 series Storage Controller> port 0xb800-0xb8ff mem 0xbc000000-0xbdffffff,0xf89ff000-0xf89fffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
twa0: [ITHREAD]
twa0: INFO: (0x15: 0x1300): Controller details:: Model 9650SE-2LP, 2 ports, Firmware FE9X 3.06.00.005, BIOS BE9X 3.06.00.002
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 4.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xfc000000-0xfcffffff irq 16 at device 5.0 on pci0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 9.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 10.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 10.1 (no driver attached)
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfebde000-0xfebdefff irq 21 at device 11.0 on pci0
ohci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb0: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <nVidia OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfebdfc00-0xfebdfcff irq 22 at device 11.1 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb1: EHCI version 1.0
usb1: companion controller, 8 ports each: usb0
usb1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb1: USB revision 2.0
uhub1: <nVidia EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
atapci0: <nVidia nForce MCP51 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf at device 13.0 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: <nVidia nForce MCP51 SATA300 controller> port 0xe800-0xe807,0xe480-0xe483,0xe400-0xe407,0xe080-0xe083,0xe000-0xe00f mem 0xfebdd000-0xfebddfff irq 23 at device 14.0 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata3: [ITHREAD]
atapci2: <nVidia nForce MCP51 SATA300 controller> port 0xdc00-0xdc07,0xd880-0xd883,0xd800-0xd807,0xd480-0xd483,0xd400-0xd40f mem 0xfebdc000-0xfebdcfff irq 20 at device 15.0 on pci0
atapci2: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 0> on atapci2
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 1> on atapci2
ata5: [ITHREAD]
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 16.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
twe0: <3ware Storage Controller. Driver version 1.50.01.002> port 0xcc00-0xcc0f mem 0xfaaffc00-0xfaaffc0f,0xfa000000-0xfa7fffff irq 18 at device 8.0 on pci4
twe0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
twe0: [ITHREAD]
twe0: 2 ports, Firmware FE7X 1.05.00.068, BIOS BE7X 1.08.00.048
twe1: <3ware Storage Controller. Driver version 1.50.01.002> port 0xc880-0xc88f mem 0xfaaff800-0xfaaff80f,0xf9800000-0xf9ffffff irq 19 at device 9.0 on pci4
twe1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
twe1: [ITHREAD]
twe1: 2 ports, Firmware FE7X 1.05.00.063, BIOS BE7X 1.08.00.048
nfe0: <NVIDIA nForce 430 MCP13 Networking Adapter> port 0xd080-0xd087 mem 0xfebdb000-0xfebdbfff irq 21 at device 20.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on nfe0
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E1111 Gigabit PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
e1000phy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseTX-FDX, auto
nfe0: Ethernet address: 00:15:f2:04:14:2b
nfe0: [FILTER]
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller (FDE)> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
powernow0: <Cool`n'Quiet K8> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
powernow1: <Cool`n'Quiet K8> on cpu1
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xcf000-0xcffff,0xd0800-0xd17ff,0xd2000-0xd37ff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
uhub2: <ALCOR Generic USB Hub, class 9/0, rev 1.10/3.12, addr 2> on uhub0
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ukbd0: <Macally Peripherals Macally iKeySlim, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 3> on uhub2
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0: <Macally Peripherals Macally iKeySlim, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 3> on uhub2
ums0: 3 buttons and Z dir.
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ad4: 305245MB <Seagate ST3320620AS 3.AAJ> at ata2-master SATA150
acd0: DVDR <Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170S/1.00> at ata3-master SATA150
acd1: DVDR <Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170S/1.00> at ata5-master SATA150
twed0: <Unit 0, TwinStor, Normal> on twe0
twed0: 476939MB (976771120 sectors)
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1 is ext2fs//boot1.
twed1: <Unit 0, RAID0, Normal> on twe1
twed1: 953878MB (1953542144 sectors)
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s2 is ext2fs//1.
da0 at twa0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <AMCC 9650SE-2LP DISK 3.06> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da0: 100.000MB/s transfers
da0: 1907328MB (3906207744 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 243150C)
cd0 at ata3 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170S 1.00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 3.300MB/s transfers
cd0: cd present [1 x 2048 byte records]
cd1 at ata5 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd1: <Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170S 1.00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd1: 3.300MB/s transfers
cd1: cd present [1 x 2048 byte records]
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s4a
```


```
[root@mel-beastie ~]# cat /boot/loader.conf
hw.ata.atapi_dma="1"
```
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2009)

It might be a BIOS setting, make sure DMA is turned on there too.


----------



## milojah (May 6, 2009)

*Problem....*

It's the drive... When I switched the the controller with the other one it worked once, and now it doesn't burn at all.

The other drive is fine, and I have tried flashing them.

Thanks for the help.


----------

